# La Spaziale Flow Issue



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just seeing if anyone knows why my shots are not flowing freely, which wasn't happening before.

I've got the right grind setting, and the shot starts off well, but after about 5-10gs out, it starts to drip rather than a continued flow. I was just wondering if it's something I'm doing or whether the machine isn't running right?!

Cheers.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about your problem. Strange behaviour indeed. Flow usually speeds up as you get further into the extraction.

Before ripping into the machine it may be worth trying different beans just to rule that out.

What is the pressure gauge reading when it stops flowing?


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, yeah that's true, so it should get quicker.

I can try some new beans, as I'm almost out of my current ones. The pressure gauge reads 10bar and stays there at that throughout.

I do often have a watery puck if that's a sign of something?!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you checked and cleaned the screen / brew head ? back flush with cleaner ? Are you in a hard water area ? scale particle partially blocking flow ?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

+1 on Frank's advice.

Id also open the machine case and (using a torch) check for any pinhole leaks/splits in the tubing.


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Have you checked and cleaned the screen / brew head ? back flush with cleaner ? Are you in a hard water area ? scale particle partially blocking flow ?


Hi, yeah I've done all that, I've even just replaced the screen with a IMS comp one. I backflush every 1-2 weeks and use filtered water.

It starts fine and pours freely but then turns to drips after 15secs or so.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

So it's related to flow-rate not pressure.

Unlikely but it could be the vibe pump on it's way out.

Does the pump deliver a good flow just from the group head with no p/f in?

How old is the machine?

Good news is - they're cheap to replace.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say filtered water is that plumbed in or jug filter, the latter not being very effective.

I think your problem may be with the solenoid valve , if it is sticking it may not open fully or be partially blocked . also check switch operation.


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

lake_m said:


> So it's related to flow-rate not pressure.
> 
> Unlikely but it could be the vibe pump on it's way out.
> 
> ...


Oh ok, it seems to supply water no probs without the pf in and holds at 10bar when espressing. It's not that old, about 2years old, how would I know if the pump is on the way out?

What can a sign of a watery puck be?

Cheers.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I wouldn't worry too much about a watery puck. The La Spaz is known for this. (see the S1cafe forum, it's talked to death). It has no effect on taste or indication of pump performance. That's more about dose.

A two year old machine should not have issues with the pump.

What you are describing almost sounds as if the basket is getting blocked mid extraction. The pressure remains at 10 bar because the OPV will be set to this and will kick open. It would be worth taking the front panel off (two screws) and watch the OPV clear outlet tube during an extraction (bottom right hand corner). If you see water passing through the tube into the drip tray, then the OPV is opening to relieve the pressure. This will tell you if the machine is choking. If not, then it's something else.


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

lake_m said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about a watery puck. The La Spaz is known for this. (see the S1cafe forum, it's talked to death). It has no effect on taste or indication of pump performance. That's more about dose.
> 
> A two year old machine should not have issues with the pump.
> 
> What you are describing almost sounds as if the basket is getting blocked mid extraction. The pressure remains at 10 bar because the OPV will be set to this and will kick open. It would be worth taking the front panel off (two screws) and watch the OPV clear outlet tube during an extraction (bottom right hand corner). If you see water passing through the tube into the drip tray, then the OPV is opening to relieve the pressure. This will tell you if the machine is choking. If not, then it's something else.


Thanks lake_m, I'll give that a try and have a check the opv, and have a read about watery pucks! Lol


----------



## arash (Sep 19, 2017)

If you do suspect the pump you can take the covers off (some machine screws) and find the pumphead, its a bronze u shaped thing. It has a large slotted screw (this is actually the pump shaft) put a screw driver on this and try turning it, If it turns evenly with not a lot of resistance then its ok. If however it turns but encounters resistance or scrapes on the case, the bearings are shot. Unfortunately when its under load it will be even worse than when free turning.

The obvious goes about unplugging it from the wall etc....


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

arash said:


> If you do suspect the pump you can take the covers off (some machine screws) and find the pumphead, its a bronze u shaped thing. It has a large slotted screw (this is actually the pump shaft) put a screw driver on this and try turning it, If it turns evenly with not a lot of resistance then its ok. If however it turns but encounters resistance or scrapes on the case, the bearings are shot. Unfortunately when its under load it will be even worse than when free turning.
> 
> The obvious goes about unplugging it from the wall etc....


Cheers, got a feeling it's going to be a busy weekend with my tool kit! Lol


----------

